# Omega Raf With S/S Bracelet



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 1940's RAF Omega with (I believe) an original bracelet.

Unfortunately even on it's smallest setting it is still too big and swings around my wrist, it was probably designed to fit around a flying suit!

My question is:-

Are the lugs spring loaded as I am finding it very difficult to remove the bracelet?

I have tried using a blade between the lugs and lug arms but to no avail!

Does anyone know how I should approach this as I do not want to do any damage.

Thank you.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

You need a Bergeon Spring Bar Tool like the one Roy sells RLT Watch Tools to release the spring bars


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mutley said:


> You need a Bergeon Spring Bar Tool like the one Roy sells RLT Watch Tools to release the spring bars


Many thanks.


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Steve66 said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > You need a Bergeon Spring Bar Tool like the one Roy sells RLT Watch Tools to release the spring bars
> ...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve66 said:


> Thanks guys, I have removed the bracelet now complete with its pins. The pins are stuck fast so I am thinking of simply replacing them.
> 
> Rather than using normal weak 18mm pins is there such a thing as extra strong pins?


You can get "Heavy Weight" as well as standard spring bars from Roy (our host). If you do go for the heavy weight ones you need to make sure they will fit through the end pieces of the bracelet. That said I would have thought the standard ones would be fine.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mutley said:


> Steve66 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys, I have removed the bracelet now complete with its pins. The pins are stuck fast so I am thinking of simply replacing them.
> ...


Thanks Andrew.

They are currently out of stock http://www.rltwatches.co.uk /acatalog/Spring_Bars.html so I have sent an email to Roy asking when they will be back in stock.


----------

